

Ask HN: How to engage Mobile Audience? - mukgupta

Has anybody here tried engaging their audience through games, quizzes, sweepstakes, coupons, surveys, giveaways etc. If yes, what has been your experience so far. What tools did you use, if any? What was the response like?
======
cix
Mobile marketing through Twitter and Facebook is generally effective.
Unfortunately they want to milk you to death with Ad costs so they have a
policy against sweepstakes, coupons and giveaways. Quizzes are not really
effective unless they generate some type of controversy. What do you mean by
games in specific?

~~~
mukgupta
"What do you mean by games in specific?"

Like making user play some game on their mobile phone and giving them some
discounts based on the win. The overall game experience could be designed
keeping in mind the branding and philosophy of the business involved.

